# Coralife Turbo Twist 3X - 9 Watt U.V. Sterilizer



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It installs inline on the output side of the canister filter.

Look at my aquarium journals. I have a Turbo-Twist installed in both aquariums.

Mike


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Just cut part of the output hose of your canister filter and insert the UV in between. If the hose doesn't fit, you can buy the proper hose sizes and barbs/adapters to fit.


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

Those with UV how many hours a day do you run it? I'm assuming you keep in on all the time.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Don't install it inline make it portable and use as needed......DC

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/33922-plumbing-portable-uv-sterilizer.html


----------



## steppin16 (Nov 11, 2006)

I am wondering how long can you keep it running also. I have herd that people dont keep it on all the time, but why not, is it just a waste of electricty or is there other issues with it running all the time?


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> Don't install it inline make it portable and use as needed......DC
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/33922-plumbing-portable-uv-sterilizer.html


Great idea and wow you have some great ingenuity skills as well, but I won't need it to be portable and want this to be an easy install so it's going to go inline with the return on my fluval. BTW...Check out your profile and your tanks are inspiring. :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

You can run it 24/7 no problems.
Just make sure if you dose your tank with fish meds, turn it off during dosing period.
Some say it chelates iron...blah blah blah ...no matter that it does to the iron, if it precipitates, your plants still utilize it, so forget that. you can run it successfully 24/7.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

if you dont want to run it 24/7, put in quick disconnect shut off valves (marine land or similar), that is what i have on my ehiem, and it allows me to put in the uvc as needed. you dont want to leave it in full time in the off mode, as organic buildup will occur and the uvc also puts more backflow pressure on the filter as well.


----------



## steppin16 (Nov 11, 2006)

dhavoc said:


> if you dont want to run it 24/7, put in quick disconnect shut off valves (marine land or similar), that is what i have on my ehiem, and it allows me to put in the uvc as needed. you dont want to leave it in full time in the off mode, as organic buildup will occur and the uvc also puts more backflow pressure on the filter as well.


Great comments, never thought of the buildup as an issue.


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

How much of a buildup could possibly occur. The water coming out of my fluval is pretty darn clean esp since it is going through all the mechanical filtration and then the floss for water polishing. 

I installed the UV inline and it seems to be working great and the pump output hasn't appeared to lessen any. I guess my question now is, what should I set my flow rate at for my fluval? 1/2 way or all the way ok? Curious, because I would think that the slower the flow, the more time the UV has to kill the junk in my water as it is pushed through the UV filter


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

It really depends on what Your goal is with the UV. If its just Algae then You probably don't need to restrict flow, but if its to kill parasites and/or bacteria--then you probably need to restrict the flow.

I bought mine for all of the benefits. So, I installed it portable as DC describes. I added a dedicated pump on it and run it at 76gph. However, in order to get below the max flow rate for parasites I stepped up to the 18w Turbo Twist (max 110gph for parasites). Max GPH for the 9w is only 55gph:

Turbo Twist Info




HTH


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I added a tee and a 2nd return line to the outlet of my 2126 to reduce flow through the U/V. There's a ball valve on the return line that is not coming from the U/V to balance the flow between both returns. I haven't had to clean my U/V once yet and it ran 12 hrs/day for at least 6 months. I now run it 24/7.










Tommy


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys/gals. I guess I'll just try various flow rates out and see which one works best for me. This whole hobby is new to me as I just started messing around with it in August and it's been one heck of an experience so far.


----------

